
Theranos teaches Silicon Valley a hard lesson about accountability - joering2
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/innovations/wp/2016/05/23/theranos-teaches-silicon-valley-a-hard-lesson-about-accountability/
======
drpgq
I'm amazed that she's still in charge.

